# Wheels are hard to find. Help.



## BobbyTanqueray (Jul 2, 2020)

As everyone who owns a 1st Gen Cruze knows, the bolt pattern is 5 x 105. 
I have such a hard time finding wheels for the car. 
Can anyone point me in the direction of a site that has a multitude of options? 
Looking for bronze, preferably.


----------



## 2015 Cruze (Aug 15, 2020)

Cruzeculture.com ... you’re welcome


----------



## 2015 Cruze (Aug 15, 2020)

BobbyTanqueray said:


> As everyone who owns a 1st Gen Cruze knows, the bolt pattern is 5 x 105.
> I have such a hard time finding wheels for the car.
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a site that has a multitude of options?
> Looking for bronze, preferably.


F1R 103 bronze


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Lots of rims are backordered right now


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

-loki- said:


> Lots of rims are backordered right now


Because China.
















And because they dont order loads of 5x105 wheels to languish on shelves


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

yea... I really have been holding out for some BIG-BANG BSP61's, but it looks like they will probably never open again.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Loki, there's gotta be a bunch of 6spoke wheels out there. The TE37 clones are really popular.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MST MT01, Avid AV06, ESR sr07, focal X, rota grid...etc ...


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

None of those come in 105 I believe...


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

That arent redrilled...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

All wheels are drilled


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

i know but I'm having a hard time justifying the $$$ for 800 or better for 17" wheels. i'm prolly gonna go with some drag dr-73


----------



## Loljunk_ (Jul 28, 2020)

2015 Cruze said:


> Cruzeculture.com ... you’re welcome


Don’t they redrill their wheels to 5x105 from already drilled wheels? I would definitely NOT recommend buying wheels that are redrilled.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Some of their wheels are redrills from other patterns (an accepted practice) and some are custom drilled from blanks.


----------



## mwswarrior (Jul 3, 2015)

OEM 2014 Chevrolet Cruze - Used Factory Wheels from OriginalWheels.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

mwswarrior said:


> OEM 2014 Chevrolet Cruze - Used Factory Wheels from OriginalWheels.com


No thank you. LOL


----------



## John Cummins (Apr 6, 2020)

BobbyTanqueray said:


> As everyone who owns a 1st Gen Cruze knows, the bolt pattern is 5 x 105.
> I have such a hard time finding wheels for the car.
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a site that has a multitude of options?
> Looking for bronze, preferably.


I have used conversion spacers on Porsche 944 (5X130 to 5X4.5) with great success. They are made of 6061 or better and can be made to your requirements. I usually have them made to 5X4.5 bolt pattern which is probably the most common out there..


----------

